# Help me get a chance to chat with Lee and Tiffany



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey everyone here on the Canuck forum. I posted an entry to get a chance to chat with Lee and Tiffany. I am asking my fellow Canadian's to help me out by voting for me. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/announcement.php?f=11&a=110

Thanks for your time,

Miss Pink


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Done. :cheers:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Iron Mike said:


> Done. :cheers:


ditto hope you make the list


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

I voted for you too!


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*vote*

done


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*done*

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck baby. Come on canucks let's see some votes. :wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for voting. I appreciate it.

Miss Pink.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

done:darkbeer:


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Done, good luck to you.


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Done.
Best of luck!
:darkbeer:


----------



## 4everbowhunt (May 3, 2007)

Done!!!!


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I did it just for you!


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

Done like dinner...
Thanks for comin out!!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I would like to thank again everyone who voted for me. Last night was the chat. I had fun and learned alot. Lee and Tiffany spent clost to an hour after the chat was done answering more questions. They said they were having fun and would stay. 

All in all it was a great experience. Now to turn that experience into some fun next fall.

Thanks again, 
Miss Pink


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Whose Lee and Tiffany?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Tiffany and Lee Lakosky ... She is.... where was I.... oh ya check this.

Do a Google image search on Tiffany Profant or Tiffany Lakosky... you will see.


----------

